
Apple's App Store schizophrenia driving developers crazy - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080928-apples-app-store-schizophrenia-driving-developers-crazy.html
======
petercooper
Let's all breathe a sigh of relief that something like the App Store isn't
necessary to use regular desktop apps on our Macs.. if it were, I'd suspect a
mass exodus away from the platform would occur. Thanks to the lock-in /
uniqueness of the iPhone platform, they can get away with it for now.

